
No new international students at Harvard due to restrictive immigration rules - yardie
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2020/07/22/no-new-international-students-at-harvard-due-to-immigration-rules/
======
nine_zeros
Harvard will be ok. Most students will defer until things normalize.

But for a lot of local/state schools, this is a death knell. There is only one
thing they can do anymore to survive.

Lower standards of admission to enroll more domestic students and then raise
tuition costs.

Well, there is another alternative. Default on debts, lay off admin and
faculty and reduce number of programs.

Either way, the ripple effect of this on college towns, downstream services
and average quality of education will be so high that there will be a lot of
damage going around. And this is not even counting the long-term impact of
lack of skilled American educated labor force or the permanent damage due to
competing countries seizing the market for good.

